# Speedfest



## Lichenthropy (Aug 8, 2022)

Anyone here gonna check out LA speedfest at the beginning of sept?


----------



## kriminalmisfit (Aug 9, 2022)

Sounds rad, thinking about it now that i missed sound and fury


----------



## Lichenthropy (Aug 10, 2022)

kriminalmisfit said:


> Sounds rad, thinking about it now that i missed sound and fury



Can't catch them all! Shows r coming back in my area but I went up north for school n missed all of them. This should b fun! Two days to turn off my brain n watch drummers fuckn blast!


----------

